# Broody hen thread



## kdogg331

I know there were several on BYC and I had one asking questions about my girl so I figured I'd start one here.

Anyone have any broodies currently? Did you let them hatch anything? Any cute pictures of hens with chicks perhaps? 

Anything broody related here.

I have one that has been broody for like a week haha I keep taking her off the nest and even tried to get her to free range one day and forget about it but nooooo. 

I finally just bought a wire crate today so I am planning on using that and hoping it works. 

However, I'm building a new coop and run so when I move them in there where there's more room I might let her actually hatch something.


----------



## wishing4wings

I have 3 that are broody and hogging the nest boxes...  been a couple of months now.  Last year I got my cuckoo Orp 3 chicks to raise.  It was her first time. She loved them!  Not sure what I'm going to do with her, and the other 2, this year.  No more room for more chickens, so can't give them chicks.  It sure is fun watching mama raise the babies, though.


----------



## kdogg331

Awwww they're so cute!!

Maybe you could sell the chicks? That's what I'm planning on doing, or keeping a couple. 

I'm assuming you've tried breaking them and they won't go, huh?


----------



## wishing4wings

I haven't had time to try breaking them yet.  Besides, we are having problems with jays eating eggs, so the broodies do a good job covering them up and saving a few every day.  I have trouble selling chicks...  don't like letting go.   Kind of a wimp that way.


----------



## Dozclan12

Always love me a broody and baby photo.  Pretty cute!


----------



## Beekissed

Those are sweet pics!!!!  I love seeing the chicks loving on Mama.  

I have two sitting right now and one with a brood of 5 out on the land.  I don't have any good pics from this year's brooding but plenty from years past.  

This one had her chicks in our wood pile....



 

This one took hers to the roost at a good, young age....



 



 



 

 


 

These two shared parenting and took turns...


----------



## Dozclan12

Oh my goodness..that one with them on the roost made me chuckle right out loud!


----------



## Dozclan12

I also have some from the past.  The first two are my favorites.


 



   A broody mom leghorn!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I have three broodies a week apart. Well, due a week apart.
I broke a broody about a month ago. Then a mama from last year went. I wasn't going to brood. Then the turkey went.  Not sure how you fight a broody turkey. So the chicken has two chicken eggs, and the turkey had (down to one) two duck eggs.
Then the second broody from last year went broody. Her eggs are being taken. 
I hope for the one duck egg to hatch to keep the turkey happy. If the chicken hatches both, I feel comfortable offering one to the new broody despite her only being a week along by that point. 
Btw, the two chickens ended up co-brooding last year. It was so cool!!


----------



## 21hens-incharge

I gave my Bitty bantam chicks last year. She is a super good mama. I gave her chicks again this year. 
Now I have a BA that is solid and has been setting for a month almost. I am getting a couple chicks for her today. If she had only done this earlier she could have raised the ordered chicks! 

Now I will have way to many so will be forced to sell some. Hard to do as I too am a wimp. (Mostly I worry after they are gone)


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Ya never get a broody when you need one!


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Boy ain't that the truth. Bitty was to early and the unnamed BA was to late. The BA is only 9 months old so not sure how well she will do. I may wait a week more as the awesome feed store is getting in more desirable breeds next week.
Maybe partridge wyandotte will sell fast for me.

Of course a few people around me have asked if they can buy some of my BA....... NO!!!! Not them!!! I am not selling my favorite gals!!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Does someone have a bad case of chicken math?


----------



## 21hens-incharge

NOT ME....It's the hens..... Really it is all them.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## kdogg331

wishing4wings said:


> I haven't had time to try breaking them yet.  Besides, we are having problems with jays eating eggs, so the broodies do a good job covering them up and saving a few every day.  I have trouble selling chicks...  don't like letting go.   Kind of a wimp that way.



Ohhh that makes sense then. So they're still working for you in a way? 

And oh okay, yeah, I'd probably have a hard time letting go too. I hadn't thought of that, thanks lol 

I could always put some on the old coop or expand or build a new one haha


----------



## kdogg331

I am loving all these broody hen pictures! Keep them up.


----------



## micah wotring

So, I've got a broody hen sitting on a few Bourbon Red(turkey) eggs! I'll haveta look through my records and see when she's due. I've wanted a broody for a long time! She's setting on the nest very diligently! Hoping everything goes well!


----------



## kdogg331

Stupid question but chickens can sit on turkey eggs!?


----------



## micah wotring

kdogg331 said:


> Stupid question but chickens can sit on turkey eggs!?


Yep! Turkey eggs take 28 days to hatch as apposed to 21 for chickens but the temps and humidity are the same. This is a first time for me but I've read of other's success with chickens hatching turkeys.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

kdogg331 said:


> Stupid question but chickens can sit on turkey eggs!?


Not stupid at all! 
The only "bad idea" is a duck on anything else. Duck eggs don't need a duck, but the extra humidity (wet duck!) from a duck is harmful to other birds.


----------



## kdogg331

micah wotring said:


> Yep! Turkey eggs take 28 days to hatch as apposed to 21 for chickens but the temps and humidity are the same. This is a first time for me but I've read of other's success with chickens hatching turkeys.





Duckling and Spider said:


> Not stupid at all!
> The only "bad idea" is a duck on anything else. Duck eggs don't need a duck, but the extra humidity (wet duck!) from a duck is harmful to other birds.



Wow I had no idea! And I'm so dumb I didn't even think of humidity. 

I was thinking turkey eggs are rather large, correct? Or not?


----------



## kdogg331

But I can't wait till they hatch!


----------



## micah wotring

kdogg331 said:


> Wow I had no idea! And I'm so dumb I didn't even think of humidity.
> 
> I was thinking turkey eggs are rather large, correct? Or not?


No! Just that your talent is somewhere else. Example: I know NOTHING about art and music and such.

They are but a chicken can handle it. (unless of course, you put like TONS of eggs under her) In fact, my broody is a bantam! I think there's five under her.


----------



## kdogg331

micah wotring said:


> No! Just that your talent is somewhere else. Example: I know NOTHING about art and music and such.
> 
> They are but a chicken can handle it. (unless of course, you put like TONS of eggs under her) In fact, my broody is a bantam! I think there's five under her.



Thanks 

And wow really!? That's even more impressive!


----------



## micah wotring

kdogg331 said:


> Thanks
> 
> And wow really!? That's even more impressive!


Yep! Started with 7 but one of the ducks got in there with her and smashed a couple.


----------



## kdogg331

micah wotring said:


> Yep! Started with 7 but one of the ducks got in there with her and smashed a couple.



Aw that stinks. I had no idea any chicken, let alone a bantam, could sit on that many turkey eggs!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

kdogg331 said:


> Aw that stinks. I had no idea any chicken, let alone a bantam, could sit on that many turkey eggs!


The recipe is to fill the broody up with eggs (under her! Not in her!) until she can't take anymore. Then remove one.


----------



## kdogg331

Duckling and Spider said:


> The recipe is to fill the broody up with eggs (under her! Not in her!) until she can't take anymore. Then remove one.



That's a good recipe. 

I'll keep that in mind for if/when I let mine hatch.

So since I don't have rooster, is it better to order/buy/find friends to donate hatching eggs to under her and let her hatch them or buy chicks and attempt to put them under her and let her raise them?

I'm debating either because I wanted to order 3 or 4 more chicks from Meyer eventually or buy some my local feed store for specific breeds (although the feed store doesn't have every breed obviously and min of 3 from the same ship date) but then I also really want to try my hand at hatching and letting her hatch the littles herself. But then the problem with that is not every breeder has every breed so I'd be limited to one or two breeds and a half doz or one doz eggs OR an assortment of breeds/barnyard mixes. So it's a tough decision hah

But the hatchery is probably sold out by now.

And with my luck, she won't be broody when I want her to be lol


----------



## Duckling and Spider

The less time in transport, the better. The hen isn't likely to take chicks until she's been broody at least two weeks. 
The hatcheries have chicks/eggs through the summer. Then they just cut back.


----------



## kdogg331

So either way I'd have to let her sit almost the length of a hatch? Hmmm, eggs seem better then.... since she's sitting anyway... haha

But then there's the problem of limited breeds but that's okay, I only have a couple I really want/must have anyway

And yeah i know but sometimes they sell out of certain breeds and i want more rare ones that sell fast


----------



## Dozclan12

I am pretty sure I have 2 girls wanting to go broody.  Man, there go some eggs.  I only have that small..Back Yard flock.     Oh well, will let them sit for a couple of weeks, then it's off to the broody breaker.   I find that letting them go broody for a while is better than not letting them at all.  Their eggs just aren't the same for a while if you break them too early, weak shells..at least that's what I have found with most.


----------



## kdogg331

Wow really? I had no idea that could even happen. Maybe I should stop trying to break her and let her sit for another week or two then?

Won't she get hungry?


----------



## 21hens-incharge

My broody hens still get off the nest most of the time.
They run a crazed dash for a huge and smelly poo then to the water and feed then sometimes a bath sometimes back to the nest skipping a bath.

Personally..... If you cannot have roos then getting her to adopt means you have the option of certain breeds that are sexed.
Hatching eggs some folks end up with mostly males and disappointment.


----------



## kdogg331

I don't think mine has gotten off the nest all week except when I force her off haha and then she eats and drinks.

Hmm that's a good point, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## kdogg331

And if I went with eggs, is it easier to sell day olds or started chicks? Cause I would want to keep 2 females so I'd have to keep them long enough to be able to tell


----------



## 21hens-incharge

That is the catch isn't it. 

I would guess it depends on what the buyers in your area are looking for.
Here it is easier to sell 14 week old pullets unless I am selling some special hard to get breed.

I would say selling started pullets has always been easier for me. Heck people find out I got chicks and start knocking on the door wanting to arrange for me to brood them and then they pick them up at about 14 weeks. Of course they always want my Aussies. I would say I agree to sell about once out of 20 door knockers.


----------



## micah wotring

Duckling and Spider said:


> The recipe is to fill the broody up with eggs (under her! Not in her!) until she can't take anymore. Then remove one.


Why do you do that? Just to find the limit for how many you can give her? How do you tell when 'she can't take it any more'?
Wow, I'm chock full of questions ain't I! XD


----------



## Duckling and Spider

It's  for the same reason that people completely fill up their incubator. To get the maximum number of chicks! 
 She is full when you can see eggs.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Yesterday I found the day's eggs on the floor. so I left the third broody alone. If no one climbed on top of her to lay (there were three hens in there two days ago!), I am guessing she is now very serious.


----------



## wornoutmomto3

Wanted to wish all the poultry Mamas a Happy Mother's Day!!!

My muscovy mama just became a new mama last night to 6 adorable ducklings!!!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Awwww! So cute!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Last year's broodies.


----------



## kdogg331

21hens-incharge said:


> That is the catch isn't it.
> 
> I would guess it depends on what the buyers in your area are looking for.
> Here it is easier to sell 14 week old pullets unless I am selling some special hard to get breed.
> 
> I would say selling started pullets has always been easier for me. Heck people find out I got chicks and start knocking on the door wanting to arrange for me to brood them and then they pick them up at about 14 weeks. Of course they always want my Aussies. I would say I agree to sell about once out of 20 door knockers.



Thanks! I dont know what sells easier around here but doesnt matter, they can deal 



Duckling and Spider said:


> Yesterday I found the day's eggs on the floor. so I left the third broody alone. If no one climbed on top of her to lay (there were three hens in there two days ago!), I am guessing she is now very serious.



LOL mine's pretty serious too I think but moves boxes wherever theeggs are when i take her off lol 



wornoutmomto3 said:


> Wanted to wish all the poultry Mamas a Happy Mother's Day!!!
> 
> My muscovy mama just became a new mama last night to 6 adorable ducklings!!!!
> View attachment 33961 View attachment 33962 View attachment 33963





Duckling and Spider said:


> Last year's broodies. View attachment 33969 View attachment 33970 View attachment 33971 View attachment 33972 View attachment 33973 View attachment 33974



Awwww so cute!!!!


----------



## erlibrd

Hatched this morning


----------



## kdogg331

Awwww


----------



## Pstock44

Just joined today since BYC is updating...
We had a hen go broody about a month ago and decided to let her hatch chicks mother nature's way. We set 12 eggs under her, lost a few to crushing when another went broody and started crowding her in the nest but she hatched the remaining 8 and the chicks are doing great. Since the 2nd hen was so persistent we gave her 4 eggs of her own, she settled in and life became peaceful again. Now the second hen's eggs are hatching out today!
I was expecting them to hatch tomorrow but saw this yesterday.


 

This morning I checked her and found two already hatched. This is the first one.


 


 

The first hen has been a perfect mama and is doing great raising her babies. All 8 are doing so well and since this is our first time hatching we're extremely happy with the results. This mama has her own area partitioned off on the end of the main run. Day1: April 24


 

Last week:


----------



## kdogg331

Awwww they are just adorable!!! 

And are they both BOs? Mine is a BO too


----------



## Dozclan12

Save this image for the 2018 Calendar...so serious!!!


----------



## Dozclan12

Oh my heart..I am just loving all of these mama baby photos..and on Mother's Day!   Here is my photo I'm sharing for Mother's Day..not chicken related..sure hope all of you moms out there have a great day.


----------



## Pstock44

kdogg331 said:


> Awwww they are just adorable!!!
> 
> And are they both BOs? Mine is a BO too



I have several BOs and a Gold Laced Orp. Papa is a Blu Orp. All the eggs are a mix of the Buffs and Gold Laced with Papa Blue. I'm really curious to see what they look like when they grow out.


----------



## kdogg331

Pstock44 said:


> I have several BOs and a Gold Laced Orp. Papa is a Blu Orp. All the eggs are a mix of the Buffs and Gold Laced with Papa Blue. I'm really curious to see what they look like when they grow out.
> 
> View attachment 34182
> View attachment 34183




Awesome! I would love to have more color Orps haha 

I only have Buff Orps 

But I do have other breeds to add more color at least. 

I have a Barred Rock, 2 Black Australorps, 3 Buff Orpingtons, and 2 Easter Eggers


----------



## holm25

erlibrd said:


> View attachment 34010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatched this morning




Glad to see your OE is a better mom than Ralphies!


----------



## Pstock44

kdogg331 said:


> Awesome! I would love to have more color Orps haha
> 
> I only have Buff Orps
> 
> But I do have other breeds to add more color at least.
> 
> I have a Barred Rock, 2 Black Australorps, 3 Buff Orpingtons, and 2 Easter Eggers



I qont be able to keep them all so if you're anywhere close to East TN I'll have some available soon.


----------



## Pstock44

holm25 said:


> Glad to see your OE is a better mom than Ralphies!



She's been perfect, especially for a first timer. I must have missed Ralphies post.

Sorry but please explain OE. I'm still a newbie.


----------



## Dozclan12

OE..Olive Egger.  Think of a green olive.     Can be lighter than an olive, darker than an olive, or just the color of an olive!    I love the Olive colored eggs.  I like them without any spots/speckles...and I like them smooth.    Some get too dark, almost brown, but not like the normal brown you would think of a chicken laying.  More like the Army brown..the dark parts, of an Army outfit.  Make sense?  Too dark for me.  Give me that Olive color.


----------



## holm25

Pstock44 said:


> She's been perfect, especially for a first timer. I must have missed Ralphies post.
> 
> Sorry but please explain OE. I'm still a newbie.



Ralphies post was on our local thread on BYC.

Dozclan said it perfectly!


----------



## kdogg331

Pstock44 said:


> I qont be able to keep them all so if you're anywhere close to East TN I'll have some available soon.



Thanks, I appreciate it but I'm in MA


----------



## Pstock44

We had 3 out of the 4 hatch yesterday. Looks like one of them started but it looks like mama may have squished it before it got out. The egg was slightly flattened with bits of shell missing but the membrane was unbroken. 

The good news is the others look happy and healthy all tucked in under mama this morning.   I'll post pics when they start coming out of the nest with mama.


----------



## Pstock44

Mama left the nest to go stretch and eat so I was able to get their pic.


----------



## micah wotring

Pstock44 said:


> Mama left the nest to go stretch and eat so I was able to get their pic.
> 
> View attachment 34266



My fuzz butts are getting less and less fuzzy...staying alive through y'all's pix until more hatch out!


----------



## kdogg331

Awww they are just adorable!


----------



## wornoutmomto3

Lovin my Muscovies


----------



## kdogg331

They are just too adorable!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Pstock44 said:


> Mama left the nest to go stretch and eat so I was able to get their pic.
> 
> View attachment 34266


----------



## Duckling and Spider

My first broody is due tomorrow. I'm expecting the eggs to hatch today though.  I'm finally excited!


----------



## kdogg331

Aw hope you post pictures!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I will get pictures as soon as I can. She is a mean broody. She's the underdog, so it shocked me that she was so evil last year!


----------



## kdogg331

Awww well don't risk injury for it! Lol


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Broody Tudy!


----------



## kdogg331

She's really pretty


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Thank you!


----------



## kdogg331

No problem  

So did you let her hatch chicks? Haha


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

No, my parents won't let me!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

They say we already have too many chickens!


----------



## kdogg331

Aw that stinks


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Yea


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Tudy is a Buff Orpington crossed with a Speckled Sussex!
Here is the mom,




and here is the dad,


----------



## kdogg331

Wow they are both beautiful!

How do you like your SS? I have always wanted one but some people say they hate them but tons seem to loveee them so I was conflicted haha


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

She is the most AMAZING chicken ever! But she is a bit adventurous!


----------



## kdogg331

Oh wow she sure looks it! Lol the other chicken looks adventurous too though. 

I think I'll have to get one


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I'll get more pics today!


----------



## kdogg331

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Still waiting on the first broody.


----------



## kdogg331

Hope they hatch soon!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Sorry, I'll get more pics tomorrow, which is actually today!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Broody one didn't hatch anything. I did get the pleasure of an egg exploding in my face!
Turkey's duckling is due tomorrow. 
Broody three was not given eggs. I'm thinking the 2 broody chickens will be broken.


----------



## kdogg331

Awww that's sad  I hope the duck hatches.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## kdogg331

Awww so cute!!!


----------

